# overclocked system fan very loud



## tango51 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a mobo that I bought with a processor with the following details:

AMD Athlon 64 processor 3500+
running at 2.21 GHZ overclocked at 2200x11 however, 
the fan on this mobo is very loud where I have to raise my voice to be heard by others in my room, is this normal or should I replace the fan?

All help would be appreciated at this moment in time.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Are you talking about the fan on the CPU heatsink or actually on the motherboard like a northbridge chipset fan? Both should be replaceable. Which motherboard do you have? What are your CPU temps? Does this happen when not overclocked?


----------



## red6joker (Dec 23, 2010)

Sounds like you over clocked the CPU and now it's gets to hot for the stock heatsink or the thermal paste needs to be reapplied


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.

Higher fan speeds indicate higher heat.
Are you using the OEM CPU heatsink/fan?


----------



## tango51 (Oct 3, 2008)

yes, the fan on the CPU heatsink is making this noise, last check, the speed was at 3650 RPM's, temp was at 32C (F?) mobo is artifact EP-9NDA3I series.

Do you need additional specs, just keeping it isolated to the current items.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

we the need the whole pc specs including make model and wattage of power supply and the cooler.

If your using the stock cooler then you should not overclock, they are not designed for it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> PC Specs?
> Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
> Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.
> 
> ...


----------



## tango51 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: System Specs? Is this what you need?*

Motherboard: Epox 9NDA3I

OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
Activation Status	Activation Pending (30 days remaining)
System Name	JOHN-A32F8273D8
System Manufacturer	NVIDIA
System Model	AWRDACPI
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 15 Model 47 Stepping 2 AuthenticAMD ~2210 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	Phoenix Technologies, LTD 6.00 PG, 11/17/2005
SMBIOS Version	2.2
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2111)"
User Name	JOHN-A32F8273D8\John
Time Zone	Eastern Standard Time
Total Physical Memory	9,216.00 MB
Available Physical Memory	2.19 GB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.96 GB
Page File Space	5.77 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys

Name	RADEON 9550
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4153&SUBSYS_0200174B&REV_00\4&1AD7642&0&0058
Adapter Type	ATI display adapter AGP (0x4153), ATI Technologies Inc. compatible
Adapter Description	RADEON 9550
Adapter RAM	256.00 MB (268,435,456 bytes)
Installed Drivers	ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version	6.14.10.6561
INF File	oem7.inf (ati2mtag_RV350 section)
Color Planes	1
Color Table Entries	4294967296
Resolution	1366 x 768 x 60 hertz
Bits/Pixel	32
Memory Address	0xC0000000-0xFEBFFFFF
I/O Port	0x0000A000-0x0000AFFF
Memory Address	0xE9000000-0xE900FFFF
IRQ Channel	IRQ 16
I/O Port	0x000003B0-0x000003BB
I/O Port	0x000003C0-0x000003DF
Memory Address	0xA0000-0xBFFFF
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ati2mtag.sys (6.14.10.6561, 1.21 MB (1,273,344 bytes), 8/3/2005 11:10 PM)

Name	RADEON 9550 Secondary
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4173&SUBSYS_0201174B&REV_00\4&1AD7642&0&0158
Adapter Type	ATI display adapter AGP (0x4153), ATI Technologies Inc. compatible
Adapter Description	RADEON 9550 Secondary
Adapter RAM	256.00 MB (268,435,456 bytes)
Installed Drivers	ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version	6.14.10.6561
INF File	oem7.inf (ati2mtag_RV350 section)
Color Planes	Not Available
Color Table Entries	Not Available
Resolution	Not Available
Bits/Pixel	Not Available
Memory Address	0xD0000000-0xDFFFFFFF
Memory Address	0xE9FF0000-0xE9FFFFFF
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ati2mtag.sys (6.14.10.6561, 1.21 MB (1,273,344 bytes), 8/3/2005 11:10 PM)

Name	Realtek AC'97 Audio
Manufacturer	Realtek
Status	OK
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_00EA&SUBSYS_100D1695&REV_A1\3&13C0B0C5&0&30
I/O Port	0x0000BC00-0x0000BCFF
I/O Port	0x0000C000-0x0000C07F
Memory Address	0xEA002000-0xEA002FFF
IRQ Channel	IRQ 20
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\alcxwdm.sys (5.10.5780 built by: WinDDK, 2.20 MB (2,310,272 bytes), 12/22/2010 9:32 PM)

Description	Disk drive
Manufacturer	(Standard disk drives)
Model	WDC WD3200AAKS-00L9A0
Bytes/Sector	512
Media Loaded	Yes
Media Type	Fixed	hard disk media
Partitions	1
SCSI Bus	0
SCSI Logical Unit	0
SCSI Port	1
SCSI Target ID	0
Sectors/Track	63
Size	298.09 GB (320,070,320,640 bytes)
Total Cylinders	38,913
Total Sectors	625,137,345
Total Tracks	9,922,815
Tracks/Cylinder	255
Partition	Disk #0, Partition #0
Partition Size	298.08 GB (320,062,063,104 bytes)
Partition Starting Offset	32,256 bytes

0xBFFF0000-0xBFFFFFFF	System board	OK
0xFFFF0000-0xFFFFFFFF	System board	OK
0x0000-0x9FFFF	System board	OK
0xFEC00000-0xFEC00FFF	System board	OK
0xFEE00000-0xFEEFFFFF	System board	OK
0xFEFFF000-0xFEFFFFFF	System board	OK
0xFFF80000-0xFFF80FFF	System board	OK
0xFFF90000-0xFFFBFFFF	System board	OK
0xFFFED000-0xFFFEFFFF	System board	OK
0xC0000000-0xFEBFFFFF	PCI bus	OK
0xC0000000-0xFEBFFFFF	NVIDIA nForce3 250 AGP Host to PCI Bridge	OK
0xC0000000-0xFEBFFFFF	RADEON 9550	OK
0xEA004000-0xEA004FFF	Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller	OK
0xEA005000-0xEA005FFF	Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller	OK
0xEA000000-0xEA0000FF	Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller	OK
0xEA001000-0xEA001FFF	NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator	OK
0xEA002000-0xEA002FFF	Realtek AC'97 Audio	OK
0xE8000000-0xE9FFFFFF	NVIDIA nForce3 250 AGP Host to PCI Bridge	OK
0xE0000000-0xE7FFFFFF	NVIDIA nForce3 250 AGP Host to PCI Bridge	OK
0xE9000000-0xE900FFFF	RADEON 9550	OK
0xD0000000-0xDFFFFFFF	RADEON 9550 Secondary	OK
0xE9FF0000-0xE9FFFFFF	RADEON 9550 Secondary	OK
0xA0000-0xBFFFF	PCI bus	OK
0xA0000-0xBFFFF	NVIDIA nForce3 250 AGP Host to PCI Bridge	OK
0xA0000-0xBFFFF	RADEON 9550	OK
0xC0000-0xDFFFF	PCI bus	OK
0xD1800-0xD3FFF	System board	OK
0xF0000-0xF7FFF	System board	OK
0xF8000-0xFBFFF	System board	OK
0xFC000-0xFFFFF	System board	OK
0x100000-0xBFFEFFFF	System board	OK


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

This is the info we need to assist you.


Tyree said:


> PC Specs?
> Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Eddie.Dean.19 (Dec 15, 2011)

By the sounds of it you're either overclocking the CPU way to much for a crappy stock cooler or you need to re-fit your cooler/ re-apply thermal compound


----------



## tango51 (Oct 3, 2008)

This is a generic home built computer system with a Epox 9NDA3I mobo and an Athlon AMD 64 X86 Family 15 Model 47 Stepping 2 Authentic AMD ~ 2210 MHZ processor overclocked at 2200x11.0 with a generic aluminum heatsink and cooling fan on top.

As for Epox line, the website still listed but no available support. Checked several adjacent sites.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

none of that information tells us what the psu is.

generally to tell us the specs you say this

my motherboard is
my ram is and this is how much i have
my psu is
my case is
my cpu coooler is

we dont need the other stuff.

btw if your overclocking with the stock fan then that is your problem. They are not designed to handle overclocking this is what aftermarket cpu coolers are for.


----------

